# Is the fairing supposed to be like this?



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I got a Yakima Q Towers rack and I had just installed it. Well on the Yakima site when I was building my rack. They asked if I wanted to add accessories and one of the accessories said 38" fairing. So I got the 38" fairing for my car but it doesn't cover the whole length of the rack only a portion of it. The load bars are 48" Should I have opted for a 44"? Sorry picture came out blurry


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Generally the fairing is designed to break up the airpattern as it comes over the car, so really only needs to be as long as the flat part of the roof. That said, no harm in trading out for the 44 if you prefer it aesthetically.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Also, slide your towers forward so that your fairing isn't resting on your sunroof.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

your towers are too far back on the car.
the m1 measurement is from the top corner of the windshield to the leading edge of the tower on the roof. it's partially subjective, within about 1/2" or so, depending on the exact point you measure from on the windshield.
your fairing should be resting in front of the sunroof, without a doubt.


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> your towers are too far back on the car.
> the m1 measurement is from the top corner of the windshield to the leading edge of the tower on the roof. it's partially subjective, within about 1/2" or so, depending on the exact point you measure from on the windshield.
> your fairing should be resting in front of the sunroof, without a doubt.


I was going by what it says for my vehicle. It told me 6" in the front and 10" in the back


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

nyczbubba said:


> Well I got a Yakima Q Towers rack and I had just installed it. Well on the Yakima site when I was building my rack. They asked if I wanted to add accessories and one of the accessories said 38" fairing. So I got the 38" fairing for my car but it doesn't cover the whole length of the rack only a portion of it. The load bars are 48" *Should I have opted for a 44"?* Sorry picture came out blurry


If your vehicle is a Lexus IS - *per Yakima, the recommended fairing size is 44"*

You can confirm the correct "M" measurements, fit, load ratings, products, and fairing size for your vehicle here:

https://infolookup.yakima.com/default.aspx


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Bambi19 said:


> If your vehicle is a Lexus IS - *per Yakima, the recommended fairing size is 44"*
> 
> You can confirm the correct "M" measurements, fit, load ratings, products, and fairing size for your vehicle here:
> 
> http://infolookup.yakima.com/default.aspx


No it's an 2010 Acura TL


----------



## sea&xc (Jul 26, 2008)

It looks about right according to Yaks fit images. The 44" won't fit due to your M1= 41.25. The fairing can't be wider than the towers.
fitlookup.yakima.com
M1: 41 1/4 M2: 10 M3: 41 1/2 M4: 24

To the other posters: 
This is why they note that the sunroof will interfere with some accessories. It's an issue for some folks, but not for others. 

Another simple option is the Windjammer. Quiets the rack a bit and fits between mounts easier.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

sea&xc said:


> It looks about right according to Yaks fit images. The 44" won't fit due to your M1= 41.25. The fairing can't be wider than the towers.
> fitlookup.yakima.com
> M1: 41 1/4 M2: 10 M3: 41 1/2 M4: 24
> 
> ...


this is incorrect.
the m1 is 41.25", but the mounting points on the 44" fairing are only 33" apart, and since it sits about 4-5" in front of the crossbar, it wouldn't interfere with the towers at all...

the reason the sunroof will interferere with some accessories is if you have underbar hardware on the crossbar that is over the sunroof, like perhaps a frontloader or a ski rack that has hardware that sits underneath.
this is a disclaimer from yakima, one designed to inform users to be mindful of what they put above their sunroof. it has nothing to so with the fairing, since the sunroof angles up in the rear, not at the front.

i can't tell from the photo, but the first crossbar is to be 10" from the top corner of the glass to the leading edge of the tower, along the roofline. in the many, many q tower installs i have done, i have never seen one that had the fairing resting on the glass, and not on the paint, just in front of it.
if these measurements, are in fact correct, i will personally call yakima and talk with their fit techs about this particular install.

unless this isn't a 2010 acura tl...and is something different?????????


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> this is incorrect.
> the m1 is 41.25", but the mounting points on the 44" fairing are only 33" apart, and since it sits about 4-5" in front of the crossbar, it wouldn't interfere with the towers at all...
> 
> the reason the sunroof will interferere with some accessories is if you have underbar hardware on the crossbar that is over the sunroof, like perhaps a frontloader or a ski rack that has hardware that sits underneath.
> ...


Ummm..... why would I lie about the vehicle that I have and yes it is 10" from the edge of the front windshield. This is exact measurements that came from yakima. I followed all instructions correctly and judging from the link that the other poster had put up from yakima site, when I had put my car make model year in the picture was of an installed rack with the fairing sitting on the sunroof.


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

What kind of car is this?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

ummm....did someone say you_ lied _about your vehicle?

just trying to help.

good luck with your fairing.


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> ummm....did someone say you_ lied _about your vehicle?
> 
> just trying to help.
> 
> good luck with your fairing.


Although the OP failed to appreciate, and comprehend, your offer to take the time to personally confirm, and speak (pro bono), to Yakima Tech Reps regarding this specific rack fitment - it is good to know that a retailer such as Cracks & Racks does exists and is here, openly and willingly providing help and assistance to the mountain bike community.

From Yakima's own website, these photos appear to confirm that a correctly installed fairing will sit directly over the sunroof of a 2010 Acura TL:

Again, the OP may confirm this info at the following Yakima site: http://infolookup.yakima.com/default.aspx

Notes
54. When open, sunroof may interfere with some accessories.
102. StrapThang limited to 2 surf/sailboards. Board length limited to 10' or less on this application. Boards must be stacked - DO NOT carry side-by-side.
103. Due to crossbar spread limitation, Kayak Stacker is not recommended on this application.
104. Canoes must be 14 feet or less on this application.
161. Maximum allowable weight load is 125 lbs.
187. Boa bike mount will not work due to crossbar spread limitations.
188. Paddleboards not recommended for this application.
197. Foam blocks limit capacity to one boat per vehicle.


































Given the low res pictures, the 38" fairing appears to be esthetically short.

What would have been interesting to know is if a 44" fairing would present any problems or limitations in lieu of the correct 38" fairing...or why the shorter 38" fairing is recommended as opposed to a similar install on a Lexus IS which uses a 44" fairing.

I suppose the OP could take the time to personally call Yakima to determine the answer to these questions....but then again, perhaps the Acura TL simply can not accomodate an additional 6" of fairing as can the Lexus IS.


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

I do appreciate the input and help from everyone who posted. Just why would anyone question the fact of my actual car, there would be no justification for me to not put my actual car on here. I'm not trying to be mean or hostile toward anyone, it maybe just a misunderstanding with it being the internet and me not being able to express my wise but innocent tone. Sorry cracksandracks if it was taken the wrong way. So a 44" you say will be ok to put on? Would I benefit, lose, or no change from putting on the 44"


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

no big deal...really. it's just a an e-misunderstanding.

i just hung up with yakima and confirmed that they do intend on having an m2 measurement of 10" which makes this the only fit that i have ever seen (along with the yakima tech i spoke with) that the fairing rests on the glass....so i stand corrected about this. i never meant to question the install....just the fit from yakima. i see from your install you have a nice bow in the bars, which is a sign of a tight install.

as far as going to a 44" fairing, you could do that, it's not a problem and you'd probably get a little better coverage on the roof than the 38". it will not interfere with the towers.
but in this case, i'd probably recommend a windjammer on the front and maybe the rear bar instead, and keep the sunroof glass clear. we're a glass shop too (that's the cracks part) and i can tell you that sunroof glass is expensive and while not terribly difficult to replace, there are a lot of small moving parts in there.

hope that helps...


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Scott. Yeah I also thought it was weird how the fairing sat on the glass. I probably did put it on too tight because I'm afraid that it's going to fall off. I'll try to loosen it a few turns later today. How can that little windjammer reduce the noise sound? I'm thinking of going to 44" because I do like how the fairing looks. Do you think that the fairing can damage the sunroof?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

i wouldn't loosen anything on the rack. if it's on and tight, it's good. the bow in the bars is a good sign. don't change that.

so....in my haste, i swear that i saw the 44" fairing as the recommended size for your car. but i have double checked and it says 38", but i can't see why the 44" wouldn't fit. i am certain that the mounting points are well within the towers...my only concern is that the ends might not sit right on the roof. but....if you pull the 2 inner mounts towards the middle, you can get the fairing to curve a bit.

the fairing isn't going to damage the sunroof. it's just if you open the sunroof, it's going to be kind of strange. i don't really know, because i've never seen one resting on the sunroof.
just be careful....that's all.

the windjammer helps deflect the air and from our experience works pretty well. it's a good alternative to racks that have lots of accessories on them, leaving no room for the fairing. you see, when using a fairing, if you want it centered on the rack, you have to install it first, and then install your accessories around it.

i've really just prolonged this thread for no really good reason...sorry about the mixed up information.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

I would be curious to see if Thule recommends the same mounting points as Yakima for the cross bars...


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

I just put on the 44" it looks alot better than the 38". Only thing is I had to move my Thule 599XTR to the middle about 3" or 4".


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

glad to hear that the larger fairing works well...that's what i mean about fairings...they trump everything else as far as placement.


----------



## nugzboltz (Apr 8, 2007)

It's good to hear that you got the fairing worked out; did you have to curve it or anything like that to fit it? I'm just curious why Yakima would have recommended the 38" when the 44" fits and would look much better.


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Nope no curves at all fit's perfect and doesn't even reach up to the towers. I don't know if it's me or I didn't even notice it on the other one there is a small gap between the bottom of the fairing and the car, about an inch or less. Thanks Scott for all your help, your advice hooked me up and made me alot happier with my rack! Definitely going to check out windjammers next. Here is a picture I snapped of it.


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

nyczbubba said:


> Nope no curves at all fit's perfect and doesn't even reach up to the towers. I don't know if it's me or I didn't even notice it on the other one there is a small gap between the bottom of the fairing and the car, about an inch or less. Thanks Scott for all your help, your advice hooked me up and made me alot happier with my rack! Definitely going to check out windjammers next. Here is a picture I snapped of it.


Looks good, looks right....like the way it should be.

Yakima should take note, especially if the 44" is more functional and effective in quieting wind noise than a 38" fairing.

This definitely will be of help to other MTBR Acura TL owners considering a fairing.


----------

